# New Year's Resolutions



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone make any New Year's resolutions this year?

I'm still trying to figure out mine.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

For me it's to keep this weird high I have right now and to also to lose more weight. Not even going to bother making a specific weight goal since I failed my desired milestone for when I was 25.

I'm close to 30 now and I haven't made the goal I made like 5 years ago so... yep. I just want to lose some more weight. I'm not going to make a huge effort on my diet. I don't eat horrible stuff but I don't exactly make my own food. Oh well.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

That Random Guy said:


> For me it's to keep this weird high I have right now and to also to lose more weight. Not even going to bother making a specific weight goal since I failed my desired milestone for when I was 25.
> 
> I'm close to 30 now and I haven't made the goal I made like 5 years ago so... yep. I just want to lose some more weight. I'm not going to make a huge effort on my diet. I don't eat horrible stuff but I don't exactly make my own food. Oh well.


I need to lose weight too. I haven't been doing a very good job controlling my eating this year. I basically never make my own food. It's all frozen stuff for me, haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

* *




I never make any because I rarely follow through on things. If it's something that requires ongoing effort then I won't often keep up with it either. I think in 2020 I wanted to start going swimming. It was very unlikely that I'd be able to force myself to do it alone because of anxiety but then covid happened anyway. I also haven't been swimming in years so it would be awkward. I really like swimming though and I used to like seeing how many lengths I could do.

I'm usually underweight or average but I'm really unfit like there's just no muscle (I don't just mean in a vanity sense I mean It's troubling and I also get out of breath too easily.) One thing I hate about exercising which is the same as cooking is having to memorise stuff in sequence and I hate learning stuff that I find boring too. I also can't do most fun activities like playing tennis or basketball or something because they're social and because I'm short. Well they do have basketball nets at the park though I don't have a basketball. I guess if I went there at a weird time I could do it alone with no one around.




edit: and this is the positive thinking section opps lol.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

For my new year resolutions, I want to find and make new friends taking into account everything I've learned from this past year. So I'm going to be changing lots of aspects about my personality. 

I also wish to finally be able to experience love for the first time, but that still seems difficult for me so we'll see over time. 

Then I gave some professional-study resolutions such as starting a PhD and reaching an intermediate/advanced level of the two languages I'm currently learning. And also working on my creative projects so that I can finally become a freelancer.

These are some of them, I want to in be as optimistic as I can be on this new year!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: and this is the positive thinking section opps lol.


Lol, sorry. Seemed appropriate. I don't usually stick with my resolutions, but sometimes parts of them stick for a little while. I walked almost every day in 2021, which was one of my goals last year. But I haven't actually lost any weight because I still eat like crap. 😣



Hadara said:


> These are some of them, I want to in be as optimistic as I can be on this new year!


Good luck! Hope you meet all your goals and 2022 is a good one!🙂


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> Lol, sorry. Seemed appropriate. I don't usually stick with my resolutions, but sometimes parts of them stick for a little while. I walked almost every day in 2021, which was one of my goals last year. But I haven't actually lost any weight because I still eat like crap. 😣


Hah I just noticed the section after posting and then thought my post wasn't very positive. Walking every day is still good, but yeah diet impacts that too.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

My New Year's resolution is to break all of my New Year's resolutions.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I never actually make them tbh @truant - but I wish you all the very best for the New Year. 

Hope it's a better one for all of us.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Best wishes for the new year to everybody, and good luck with your resolutions 

1. Watching more TV and movies. I find it hard to make conversation sometimes because I have no interest in TV, movies, current affairs; things that people talk about at lot.

2. Keep practicing my hobbies even though I struggle to focus a lot of the time. These are: guitar playing, composing music digitally, learning to play the keyboard, cooking awful British food. 

3. Stay off the booze, stay in church and read the Good Book every day.

4. Make new friends in my town. I have nobody I can go for coffee with or to the park with or to celebrate new years with. I need some friends nearby.

5. Keep my flat tidy! There are hoarder-level amounts of mess in my flat atm. So I need to fix that and keep it all tidy.


----------



## thundabutt (Jan 1, 2022)

This year I really want to up my game on my small business. The pandemic has been bad for children's birthday parties and the climate for birthday clowns has been poor. To keep my skills up I've been volunteering at local hospitals (which sometimes pays, admittedly) and elderly homes. I am hopeful the environment will turnaround so I an do 5-7 parties per week. I'm also expanding my routine so I can work local strip clubs and bachelors parties to supplement the main business.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> My New Year's resolution is to break all of my New Year's resolutions.


That'll be embarrassing if you break your resolution and end up keeping one of them. 😛



harrison said:


> I never actually make them tbh truant - but I wish you all the very best for the New Year.


Thanks, harrison. Hope you have a great 2022! 🙂 



strange_world said:


> Best wishes for the new year to everybody, and good luck with your resolutions


Watching the latest movies and TV shows (as much as I can, anyway) helps make me feel less abnormal. I come from a family of hoarders, so I understand the struggle. I'm always sort of hovering midway between an episode of Hoarders and a normal person's house. Hope you achieve all your goals for 2022! 🙂


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Nope it's just another day


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I need to finish some books. I usually start reading and then move on to another book halfway through. It's a bad habit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't make them anymore because I never kept them anyway. Does anyone keep them past February?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I would say that my top priority/(ies?) would be to lose some weight and have more structure within my daily life. The latter mainly because I have been slacking lately and I really don't want to go down routes that left me in volunerable positions in the past. I want to improve myself but some days it's hard to think as to why I should still bother. Plus it's not all about myself anymore.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

After countless years of making some year after year, only to always have something else in life come up that would completely obstructs me to even take a step in approaching this resolutions, I figured to stop making them. Because making them will only be a self-reminder and self-realization of all a long list of resolutions I never been able to even scratch the surface of in fulfilling them. The principle of making and fulfilling new years resolutions in most ways just doesn't work for someone like me. In a way I guess I am also convinced that making them, I will only my jinxing myself in whatever aspect of my life that particular resolution is geared towards.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yulp said:


> Nope it's just another day


Well, I hope you have a great year. 🙂 



Omni-slash said:


> I need to finish some books. I usually start reading and then move on to another book halfway through. It's a bad habit.


I'm always reading about 20-30 books at the same time. It's a real problem for me.😂 But I do finish 99% of them eventually. Good luck!



Cletis said:


> I don't make them anymore because I never kept them anyway. Does anyone keep them past February?


Legend has it that one hardy soul did keep all their NY's resolutions. But I don't believe it, personally.



CNikki said:


> I would say that my top priority/(ies?) would be to lose some weight and have more structure within my daily life. The latter mainly because I have been slacking lately and I really don't want to go down routes that left me in volunerable positions in the past. I want to improve myself but some days it's hard to think as to why I should still bother. Plus it's not all about myself anymore.


I have a lot of days where I wonder why I bother. When I start feeling that way, the first thing to go is my diet. Hope things start to look brighter for you this year. 🤗



Blue Dino said:


> After countless years of making some year after year, only to always have something else in life come up that would completely obstructs me to even take a step in approaching this resolutions, I figured to stop making them. Because making them will only be a self-reminder and self-realization of all a long list of resolutions I never been able to even scratch the surface of in fulfilling them. The principle of making and fulfilling new years resolutions in most ways just doesn't work for someone like me. In a way I guess I am also convinced that making them, I will only my jinxing myself in whatever aspect of my life that particular resolution is geared towards.


Yeah, it can be very discouraging. I tend to flip-flop back and forth year by year. I'll make some one year and then not the next year because I did such a rubbish job of things the year before. But then I'll decide to turn my life around again the next year ... and it just keeps going on that way. You have to do what's best for you.🤗


----------



## Dijon (Jan 4, 2022)

My biggest resolution is to pay better attention to my mental health (part of why I joined this forum).

[STAFF EDIT]


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

Against my better judgment I've been considering learning another language on top of Japanese. But so far I haven't committed to a specific goal and I'm not even totally sure which language I want to choose. I've thought vaguely about various other resolutions, like exercising more, or becoming more mentally healthy in various ways, but the days are passing by quickly and I don't think any of these will stick.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Dijon said:


> My biggest resolution is to pay better attention to my mental health (part of why I joined this forum).


That's a worthy goal. Best of luck. 🙂 



megatheriidae said:


> Against my better judgment I've been considering learning another language on top of Japanese. But so far I haven't committed to a specific goal and I'm not even totally sure which language I want to choose. I've thought vaguely about various other resolutions, like exercising more, or becoming more mentally healthy in various ways, but the days are passing by quickly and I don't think any of these will stick.


I'm completely terrible at languages. I'd still like to learn French at some point, because a lot of the authors I read are French, but I can never seem to find the time. My days always go by in a flash. Hope your 2022 is a good one.🙂


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To lose weight and be more healthy. Started going to the gym. I usually walk for my exercise, but I hate Michigan winters. Trying to go to the gym at least 4 times a week. Even though I go early it has been hard at times with my social anxiety. Once things warm up in April I'll probably focus more on walking and outdoor hobbies. 

There are other things I'd like to work on, but so far I haven't


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

The last time I made a New Years resolution....the opposite happened.
I made a resolution to focus on myself and start a family.
But instead, my would-be fiancée cheated and left me.
That was near 2 years ago.

Since then I've remained like Hawkeye after the Snap. I'm afraid of hoping. Sigh....

I would like
1) to take my new relationship to marriage/children 

2) move up in my career/finances 

3) turn one of my hobbies into something marketable.


But the way the pandemic keeps raging on....I'm scared of hope.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've finally started putting into practice of exercising. I'm currently on day 3 with it and I think I'm not doing too bad with it. Just need to make sure that my body will adjust with other things I am doing such as my work. My goal for it is to do 1 hour per day - yesterday I did 45 minutes total - 30 in the morning and 15 at night. Once the warmer weather comes I'll try getting back into regular walking.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

I've never really made any New Year's resolutions before. But I did decide to keep track of all the books I've read (4 so far), TV series I've watched (3 so far), and movies I've watched (41 so far). And I've kept up with it! So proud, so proud...

It included daily tasks of useful stuff but I gave up on those like the first week because it all felt too restricting. I kind of know myself.  I'll do things whenever I do them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

m4m8 said:


> I've never really made any New Year's resolutions before. But I did decide to keep track of all the books I've read (4 so far), TV series I've watched (3 so far), and movies I've watched (41 so far). And I've kept up with it! So proud, so proud...


I keep lists of all the books I read, movies I watch, etc., too. But that's partly because I have a bad memory, and partly because I have OCD. But I do get a nice sense of accomplishment from watching those lists grow. 😁


----------

